# "Barking" Irritrol Valve



## flanso (Jun 22, 2020)

One of the Irritrol 205S valves in my three year old irrigation system has developed a cyclical barking sound when it is actuated. The spray heads that it controls seem to spray normally while the sound persists. If I momentarily open the vent on top of the valve, the barking stops until the next time that valve actuates. I would welcome advice. Thanks.


----------

